# Another Small Property Sounds LIke it Has Potential



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

This is NOT my property. I just like browsing properties in my area to see what is available.
This one has 3.2 acres & is in a nice area.
I like the pasture where you can run horses, goats, etc.
Home For Sale on 3.5 Acres


----------

